# One laptop and its idiot...



## vivalabaz (Jul 17, 2007)

Introduction... Hmm

Well, I'm 19 from Manchester, England... sort of.

People generally think I'm a natural 'artist'. Not in the paintbrush and canvas sense... but I play bass guitar so Im quite musical and I've written some poems and some songs/lyrics.

Other than persuing a career in teaching Psychology my biggest ambition is to write a novel... despite how much confussion I'm in about what to write about at the moment haha :scratch:

I've write writing maybe 2 or 3 but nothing ever gotten past the 1000 word mark... I'm not entirely sure why.

I'd love to write some sort of comedy... but I'm paranoid of the idea that a comedic novel has to be funny... else its crap. No in between.

So I hope you more experienced writers/posters can channel me in the right direction towards achieving my ambition. :grin:


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 17, 2007)

Laugh.
Smile.
weep.

no capitals... 

Jokes aren't more than 1000 words.

Stop writing jokes.


----------



## vivalabaz (Jul 17, 2007)

Maybe I didnt word that particularly well.

I don't want to write a punchline... I feel I've got it in me to write something less serious.

I love Terry Pratchett and the Discworld series and the pure silliness of them.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 17, 2007)

Satire...
or Guide to the Galaxy?


----------



## vivalabaz (Jul 17, 2007)

Probably more in the realms of Guide to the Galaxy.

Either way I enjoy reading a story that can make me laugh more than anything whether it be satirical or just plain silliness. Its that kind of book I intend to create.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 17, 2007)

You shouldn't...

You're only 19.
You don't know what the fuck you want to write- you admited as much- and that's a good thing.

I was 14, wanted to write a novel.
Bah. A year later, and I doubt I'll ever try.


----------



## Baron (Jul 17, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to the forum.  Go where the muse leads you.


----------



## Nickie (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi there, and welcome to Writing Forums. Just follow your instincts; most of the time they lead you the way to better things.


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey there and welcome to the forum.


----------

